# [SOLVED] bsod toshiba satellite plz help



## tenthjester65 (May 14, 2013)

* Windows 7 
*32 bit
*windows 7 home premium 32 bit
*came with 7 home premium but had to re-install had sister in laws info and stuff and i think she did when she got it mid last year.
*not sure how old the hardware is how do i tell no markings
*the OS has now been on there about three days i re installed 2 different times because i thought maybe it could be fixed by re install that maybe something went wrong during install 
*AMD Sempron(tm) SI-42 2.10GHz
*ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics
*TOSHIBA NBWAE (Socket M2/S1G1)
*not sure about power supply
*toshiba 
*satellite l455d-s5976


----------



## tenthjester65 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: bsod toshiba satellite plz help*

if you need anything else plz let me know i was givin to me for my bday i would love to fix
so need to find a way to fix this it!!!
plz help thank you so much


----------



## koolkat77 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: bsod toshiba satellite plz help*

*Problematic software:*

*Security App*
Crashes indicate Avira being a possible cause. Remove Avira and replace with Microsoft Security Essentials to see if it provides more stability. Uninstallers (removal tools) for common antivirus software

Microsoft Security Essentials and Malwarebytes, both recommended from a strict BSOD perspective.  Microsoft Security Essentials, Free antivirus for windows
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware Free

Do not start the free trial of Malware Bytes.

*Basic Checks*
Check windows for corruption by running System File Checker: Use the System File Checker tool to troubleshoot missing or corrupted system files on Windows Vista or on Windows 7

Run Disk Check on your hard drive for errors: Check a drive for errors

Troubleshoot a problem in Windows 8, Windows 7, or Windows Vista by performing a clean boot: How to perform a clean boot to troubleshoot a problem in Windows 8, Windows 7, or Windows Vista

Heat:
-Only use the laptop on a hard surface with nothing blocking any of the vents.
-Use a laptop cooling pad if possible
-Blow out all vents with canned air (DO NOT use a vacuum cleaner or an air compressor, they can damage the components).
-Ensure that the fan comes on and is blowing air out of the vent (may not happen at startup, but should happen after using it for a while). 

Temperature

For monitoring heat of the system, use Speccy or HWMonitor

*Drivers*
Update each of them listed below:


```
TVALZ_O.SYS                 Fri Nov  9 09:07:46 2007 (4733CF02)
```
TOSHIBA ACPI-Based Value Added Logical and General Purpose Device Driver Driver Reference Table - TVALZ_O.SYS


```
RTL8187Se.sys               Thu Feb 26 08:31:15 2009 (49A5FEF3)
```
Realtek wifi Driver Reference Table - RTL8187Se.sys


```
Rt86win7.sys                Thu Feb 26 15:04:22 2009 (49A65B16)
```
Realtek NIC Driver Reference Table - Rt86win7.sys


```
atikmdag.sys                Tue Aug 18 09:03:58 2009 (4A8A1A1E)
```
ATI Video driver (remove the Catalyst Control Center and only install the Display Driver) Driver Reference Table - atikmdag.sys​
*Analysis:*
*For informational purpose only:*

```
Debug session time: Wed May 15 05:04:59.320 2013 (UTC + 6:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Yusra\SysnativeBSODApps\051413-54693-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.18113.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.130318-1533
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:26.567
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RTL8187Se.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTL8187Se.sys
Probably caused by : RTL8187Se.sys ( RTL8187Se+a50d )
BugCheck C2, {7, 109b, 8079ce94, 8079ce74}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000C2]BAD_POOL_CALLER (c2)[/url]
Bugcheck code 000000c2
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000007, Attempt to free pool which was already freed
Arg2: 0000109b, (reserved)
Arg3: 8079ce94, Memory contents of the pool block
Arg4: 8079ce74, Address of the block of pool being deallocated
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xc2_7_RTL8187Se+a50d
BiosVersion = V1.30
BiosReleaseDate = 11/25/2010
SystemManufacturer = TOSHIBA
SystemProductName = Satellite L455D
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Wed May 15 05:02:11.959 2013 (UTC + 6:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Yusra\SysnativeBSODApps\051413-55146-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.18113.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.130318-1533
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:09.191
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RTL8187Se.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTL8187Se.sys
Probably caused by : RTL8187Se.sys ( RTL8187Se+a50d )
BugCheck C2, {7, 109b, 8295fbc4, 8295fba4}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000C2]BAD_POOL_CALLER (c2)[/url]
Bugcheck code 000000c2
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000007, Attempt to free pool which was already freed
Arg2: 0000109b, (reserved)
Arg3: 8295fbc4, Memory contents of the pool block
Arg4: 8295fba4, Address of the block of pool being deallocated
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xc2_7_RTL8187Se+a50d
BiosVersion = V1.30
BiosReleaseDate = 11/25/2010
SystemManufacturer = TOSHIBA
SystemProductName = Satellite L455D
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Wed May 15 04:58:46.242 2013 (UTC + 6:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Yusra\SysnativeBSODApps\051413-58937-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.18113.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.130318-1533
System Uptime: 0 days 0:40:14.474
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RTL8187Se.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTL8187Se.sys
Probably caused by : RTL8187Se.sys ( RTL8187Se+a50d )
BugCheck C2, {7, 109b, 8079ce94, 8079ce74}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000C2]BAD_POOL_CALLER (c2)[/url]
Bugcheck code 000000c2
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000007, Attempt to free pool which was already freed
Arg2: 0000109b, (reserved)
Arg3: 8079ce94, Memory contents of the pool block
Arg4: 8079ce74, Address of the block of pool being deallocated
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xc2_7_RTL8187Se+a50d
BiosVersion = V1.30
BiosReleaseDate = 11/25/2010
SystemManufacturer = TOSHIBA
SystemProductName = Satellite L455D
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Mon May 13 09:03:48.459 2013 (UTC + 6:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Yusra\SysnativeBSODApps\051213-38875-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17514.x86fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
System Uptime: 0 days 0:34:02.707
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RTL8187Se.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTL8187Se.sys
Probably caused by : RTL8187Se.sys ( RTL8187Se+a50d )
BugCheck C2, {7, 1097, 8079ce94, 8079ce74}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000C2]BAD_POOL_CALLER (c2)[/url]
Bugcheck code 000000c2
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000007, Attempt to free pool which was already freed
Arg2: 00001097, (reserved)
Arg3: 8079ce94, Memory contents of the pool block
Arg4: 8079ce74, Address of the block of pool being deallocated
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xc2_7_RTL8187Se+a50d
BiosVersion = V1.30
BiosReleaseDate = 11/25/2010
SystemManufacturer = TOSHIBA
SystemProductName = Satellite L455D
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
```
*** 3rd PARTY DRIVER LIST *** 

```
RTL8187Se.sys               Thu Feb 26 08:31:15 2009 (49A5FEF3)
Rt86win7.sys                Thu Feb 26 15:04:22 2009 (49A65B16)
TVALZ_O.SYS                 Fri Nov  9 09:07:46 2007 (4733CF02)
amdxata.sys                 Fri Mar 19 22:19:01 2010 (4BA3A3F5)
atikmdag.sys                Tue Aug 18 09:03:58 2009 (4A8A1A1E)
atikmdag.sys                Fri Apr 24 16:50:20 2009 (49F1996C)
avgntflt.sys                Tue Feb 26 23:03:36 2013 (512CEAE8)
avipbb.sys                  Tue Feb 26 23:03:40 2013 (512CEAEC)
avkmgr.sys                  Tue Mar  5 01:02:23 2013 (5134EFBF)
ssmdrv.sys                  Tue May  5 16:05:18 2009 (4A000F5E)
```
Hope this helps for now, good luck.


----------



## tenthjester65 (May 14, 2013)

*bsod toshiba satellite plz help1*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f299/bsod-toshiba-satellite-plz-help-695370.html original post

* Windows 7 
*32 bit
*windows 7 home premium 32 bit
*came with 7 home premium but had to re-install had sister in laws info and stuff and i think she did when she got it mid last year.
*not sure how old the hardware is how do i tell no markings
*the OS has now been on there about three days i re installed 2 different times because i thought maybe it could be fixed by re install that maybe something went wrong during install 
*AMD Sempron(tm) SI-42 2.10GHz
*ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics
*TOSHIBA NBWAE (Socket M2/S1G1)
*not sure about power supply
*toshiba 
*satellite l455d-s5976

i really need help you can see in the orignial post the guy told me to do and it still does it not as much but still does. plz help


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: bsod toshiba satellite plz help*

Hi Jester.

I've had a look through the available data but I really don't see any more than *koolkat77* has already related. If you've had BSODs since doing as suggested by *koolkat77*, please detail the steps you took and any error messages etc. and re-run the collection app (from the right-click menu > Run as Administrator) and upload the refreshed data.

Also zip and add the C:\Windows|*Setuperr.log* file.


----------



## tenthjester65 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: bsod toshiba satellite plz help*

heres the info you asked for ithas not done it for a few so i may be good not sure plz take a look.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: bsod toshiba satellite plz help*

I still see an Avira remnant loaded, please carefully follow the instructions here, from the line "*Additionally please save our registry cleaner on the computer.*" onwards: https://www.avira.com/en/support-for-home-knowledgebase-detail/kbid/135

*Then reinstall/update the following drivers:*

Drivers & Software Support | Toshiba this seems to be the latest version of TVALZ_O.SYS for your machine.

Realtek this is the latest version of the WiFi driver RTL8187Se.sys.

Realtek is the latest network Rt86win7.sys driver.

AMD Catalyst is the most recent ati*.sys graphics driver.


----------



## tenthjester65 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: bsod toshiba satellite plz help*

thank you very much my laptop is running great


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: bsod toshiba satellite plz help*

That's good to read!

Thanks for reporting back :thumb:


----------

